# is he ok?



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

*ok, my new betta was a lively chap when i first got him swimmin about but now all he seems to do is lay on the bottom of the tank.


He swims to the other side of the tank then floats to the bottom and lays there again. Is this normal?*


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

How long have you had him? What are you feeding him?....What are his tankmates and what size tank? What is your water change routine?

Is that enough questions? LOL


----------



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

OK, ive had him since sunday just gone. 

Im feedin him tropicaly fish pellets and dry bloodworms (which he isnt eating)

His tanksmates are 2 silver tips and 3 neon tetras.

Size tank is 4g and

Water change routine is ever 2 days.

Hope thats all ok and im not ****in it up somewhere.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Well, the first thing that jumps out at me is the amount of fish for that size tank. I, personally, would put anything in that size tank but the betta.

Do you change out 100% of the water? Or, is the tank cycled?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

I'd return all the fish besides the betta as its over stocked and tetras need 6 or more of their kind so they can school and be secure. Do you have a filter in the tank?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

My first thought is what is the water temp? Bettas like it warm, upper 70s to low 80s. When I had mine in an unheated tank, the temp was in the mid-70s and that's pretty much what it did. I threw a heater in and it got real lively.

Additionally, I'd lose the dry worms. Try some frozen bloodworms, live blackworms, betta pellets, etc. You can soak the food for a few minutes in some tank water with some garlic slices. Garlic is a good appetite stimulant.


----------



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok ive taken note of what people have said.

The LPS had about 15 silver tips and 1 betta in a small tank and i was told that it was ok.

I'll try some diff foods for the betta. 
The temp could be wrong as well.

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/11353-heater.html

This is the link to my heater problem if i have one. Could it be that maybe?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

You need to get a thermometer to see what the temp in the tank is. Your heater is fine though i have it to


----------



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

phew, thought it was a faulty heater. Ive up the temp a little to see if he'll perk up but i shall get a thermometer or ill go try it now with the human one.

Thanks to all for there replys...


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

> The LPS had about 15 silver tips and 1 betta in a small tank and i was told that it was ok


They aren't saying that the silvertips can't be kept with the betta. They are saying that your tank is too small for the tetras. They are schooling and need atleast a 10g tank. A 4g isn't big enough.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Pet stores will tell you anything to get the sale. If you realise your mistake, they get money again when you buy a bigger tank (or more fish to replace your dead ones).

That many fish in a 4 gallon is just not a good idea. The Betta by himself would be okay. A bigger tank will mean you only need to change the water once a week, and everyone is happier.

With Bettas, they often just get sick when you change their living conditions, especially if you don't acclimate them to their new water. It's just a mode they go on where they move very little and often their fins clamp. At this time all kinds of bacterias and things are trying to attack them because their immune system is shocked. This is why when I get a new Betta I always put him into his new water very gradually, and I put him first in an empty tank with no gravel and just the kind of water I use (PH, salinity etc.) so he can get used to that, then I move him into the full tank. Once he's used to the water and his immune system is strong, the things that live in the gravel etc. won't be a problem.


----------



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

Ive uped the temp and now he's back to normal.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Congrats!!! see if you can take back the other fish


----------



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

Just to let you all know, i took back the silver tips and neons. Even got ma money back.

Told the pet shop (pets at home) that neons nip at the betta's fins and shouldnt be put together, all i got was a shrug.

So now im gonna get my fish for the LPS near me. They seem to know there stuff.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Good for you!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Congrats Thats great that you got your money back.


----------



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok its happened again. Ive taken the fish back now and all is good buuuuuuuuut now all he does is lay on the bottom of the tank all day. Hardly moves and never eats.

Anyone know if its normal?


----------



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

bump..............


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

No, its not normal. As far as what it could be, it could be many things. My first thought is ammonia and/or nitrite poisoning. Was the tank cycled before he was put in it? Are you still doing water changes every 2 days and if so, how much are you changing? Are you conditioning the replacement water with something that removes chlorine and chloramines?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Have you bought a thermometer yet?


----------



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

No i havent yet, ive still got the one on that sticks on the side of the tank.

Yes the tank was cycled before he was put in. Im doin water changes every 2 days and its 15% of a 4g tank. Im also conditioning water to remove chlorine.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Have you tested for ammonia, nitrites & nitrates? You really should get a thermometer... the glass ones are only about 1-2$ here.


----------



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

Ill get one this week and a kit to test the water.


----------



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok i bought a thermometer today and the water was perfect at 79. I also bought a kit and gravel cleaner too. 

The gravel cleaner empties the tank faster than i can clean one corner out so i cant clean it very well. Im gonna try the kit tomorrow or today when the water has settled from the water change.


----------

